# Deck paint???



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Kiwigrip seems to be the product of choice for nonskid deck paint right now. Do a quick search, there are a few threads on it, and it comes in the color you want.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Tuffcoat for serious hard use, ie hunting. Plus it will help hide imperfections in the floor. 

Kiwi grip is weathering well on my boat but can't speak to how it handles use yet. Only warning with KG, a thin coat will let imperfections in the floor show.


----------



## Snyder61 (Sep 23, 2015)

Looking into those the product I choose will have to be able to be used on the inside sides of my boat as well.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

X2 on Tuffcoat. Also cool on the feet and extremely durable. To repair, just clean and repaint.

Comes in two textures, go with the finer one. The course is quite aggressive.


----------

